# Does anyone have a horse solarium?



## kit279 (15 October 2008)

There's a very reasonably priced horse solarium (Kylix Delta) for sale near me and I did wonder about getting one for our yard to dry the horses off in winter after hunting but we are a very very small yard and I wonder whether it's really worth it. 

Does anyone have one and what are they like?  Can you use them in a wooden stable or would that be asking for fire related trouble?! Also, do they plug into a socket or do they need to be wired into the mains? Any advice/info much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## hellspells (15 October 2008)

We have one - its brilliant!  Love it too pieces.

We don't hunt but I'd imagine it would always be on when you come back - also great for their muscles (which was the main reason we've got one).  

In the winter its used most days and even in the summer quite frequently!  Not sure about the wooden stable, ours is in granite I spose it depends how high the ceilings are, ours in on a puly system so we raise and lower it.  

I think they can be wired to be mains or plug.


----------



## MillionDollar (15 October 2008)

I have the Kylix Lambda and it is fab! Love it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the liveries do too. Don't know anything about wood, ours is in a breeze block room. 

BTW ours is on a token system, £1 for 30 minutes.


----------



## luckilotti (15 October 2008)

not sure how much they are asking for it but sun switch i think do cheap equine solariums - maybe check thgeir prices as you may get a new one for the same amount. 
not sure about the wooden stables at all i'm afriad.  i would say def worth having though!  as dar as i know, all can be run off a plug or mains.


----------



## RachelB (15 October 2008)

We have one at work - it's brilliant! We have a few hunters at the yard and it's invaluable for them, and just generally in winter - warming up, cooling off, tacking up without clipped horses getting cold without their rugs on, bath time, etc! Our stables are wooden


----------



## K27 (16 October 2008)

Maybe you could ask an electrician for advice- I had an electrician to sort out some of our yard floodlights the other week and I spoke to him about putting in infra-red lamps in the boxes- 2 of the stables are wooden and he did not see any problem with it- if you call Kylix they are really helpful too and should be able to tell you if its mains or plug in- I* think with the Kylix ones you can do either.


----------



## horseychick1 (3 February 2009)

i'm after buying one.does anybody know the price off the kylix ones? i've looked on web-site but no prices,got to ring up.


----------

